# Trading Standard warning on French Cheese



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.food.gov.uk/news/newsarchive/2012/apr/reblochon
Agency warning on certain brands of French-bought reblochon cheese

Friday 27 April 2012

The Food Standards Agency (FSA) is warning people who may have bought any of three particular brands of reblochon cheese in France to discard them. The French authorities have issued an alert about potential contamination with the bacteria that causes brucellosis.

The cheeses, sold under the brand names of Le Campagnard, Gaston, and Pernet Mugnier Christian, are being recalled in France following the detection of the bacteria Brucella in the unpasteurised milk used to make them.

They were sold from February to April 2012 in 450g packs. The affected cheeses were not supplied to any businesses in the UK. However, the FSA is warning people who may have travelled to France and bought the products there, not to consume them.

If you have already eaten any of these cheeses and feel unwell, you should seek medical attention, and tell your doctor what you have eaten. No other raw milk cheeses, apart from those named, are implicated in this warning.

The science behind the story

Brucellosis is a disease that usually affects livestock, including cattle. Infection of humans occurs through contact with infected animals or consuming unpasteurised (raw) milk or dairy products.

Brucellosis in humans is very rare in the UK, with most cases acquired abroad. Symptoms in humans vary. Some people experience no symptoms, or only a mild flu-like illness, while others experience chronic fever, which can recur for several years. Symptoms can occur up to a month after exposure.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I love French cheese made with raw milk. Thankfully my favourites Brie de Melun, Brie de Meux and Morbier are not effected. 

Cant wait to get back over there and spend some time in a French Market sampling and buying some new ones.

Will watch out for the one mentioned so thanks for the warning.


----------

